# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Homemade Stove and Old Tent

## IA Woodsman

This is an old Voyager tent that was made for the Boy Scouts. I removed the floor and the screen. The framework was overkill, but I wanted to give it a try. It worked well.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is the stove jack I installed. It is made for a 5 Man Arctic Tent. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The stove is made from an 8" piece of black stove pipe. The ends are 8" end caps. All of the rivets are steel. The door was made from a piece of left over stove pipe.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is not the best picture, but you can see the hole in the end where the 4" stove pipe fits. You can also see the bolts that are used for the legs.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I took a hammer and flattened the top of the stove so you can cook on it. 
It was able to boil water.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Rescue2 came out and gave me a hand.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

He could not wait to try it out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

 And then he sat on his but while I got wood.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Titus was not sure if he wanted to come in of not.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Got a little snow while checking the whole set up.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

All in all it is going to be a very nice set up. I and going to spend the bulk of my winter camping in this tent this year. I will follow up with field reports in the future. Thanks for checking it out.

----------


## crashdive123

Another good one Terry.  Thanks.

----------


## Pal334

Very nice setup, thanks for sharing

----------


## gryffynklm

Nice set up and stove, What did you use in materials for the through the tent wall.

----------


## natertot

Very nice! I wouldn't mind trying this myself, when I get a few free days. Have you done any overnighters in it yet?

----------


## Sparky93

Very cool!

----------


## hunter63

Cool set up,... thanks for posting, like the re-purpose of an old friend.

----------


## IA Woodsman

> Another good one Terry.  Thanks.





> Very nice setup, thanks for sharing


Thanks guys.




> Nice set up and stove, What did you use in materials for the through the tent wall.


It is a military stove jack.




> Very nice! I wouldn't mind trying this myself, when I get a few free days. Have you done any overnighters in it yet?


Not yet but I will be doing several outings with it this winter.




> Very cool!





> Cool set up,... thanks for posting, like the re-purpose of an old friend.


Thanks gents.

----------


## socom2173

Good job! Looks just like on I built about 2 years ago, People make these out of everything from old cooking pots to mailboxes. 
Remember to not try burning it through the night, you might not wake up! 

 Just start it up before you get out of your bag to get dressed in the morning.
 Lot's of good info about it if anyone wants to give it a go.
http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/v...p?f=14&t=26369

----------

